# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Demokracia, forma më e rëndë e qeverisjes?

## Borix

Nisur nga thenia e famshme e Sir Winston Churchill, "Demokracia eshte forma me e keqe e qeverisjes, por eshte menyra e vetme per te udhehequr", jeni te mirepritur te shpalosni argumenta ne favor apo kunder kesaj shprehje. Gjithashtu, mund te diskutoni edhe rreth retorikes se Churchillit ne kete rast, si dhe rreth thenies tjeter: "Argumenti me i gjetur kunder demokracise eshte pese minuta bashkebisedim me votuesin e mesem."

Une mendoj se Churchill i ka thene keto shprehje i nxitur nga medyshja e formes (ose menyres) se qeverisjes demokratike. Nga njera ane, SHBA, vatra e demokracise, e ka konsideruar pareshtur demokracine si shpirtin e drejtimit te suksesshem te vendit, dhe zgjedhjet e lira e te ndershme si nje nga motoret kryesore te gjallerimit te ketij shpirti. Nga ana tjeter, Churchill shpalos mendimet e tij nisur edhe nga arsimimi i tij politik i pakompletuar, por edhe nga ngjitja thelle pas historise dhe tradites politike te Mbreterise se Bashkuar. Personalisht, nuk zoteroj nje perkufizim 'ndryshe' te Demokracise (me "D" te madhe), por jam i sigurt se nuk perputhem me theniet (mbase retorike, mbase eksplicite) te ish-kryeministrit britanik Churchill. 

(Vereni qe ne titullin e temes kam perdorur fjalen 'e rende' ne vend te asaj literale 'e keqe', per arsye gjuhesore dhe per te mos nenkuptuar ndonje karakteristike te paqene te demokracise. Edhe ju mund te veproni njelloj, nese e shihni te arsyeshme.)

----------


## adidu

> Nisur nga thenia e famshme e Sir Winston Churchill, "Demokracia eshte forma me e keqe e qeverisjes, por eshte menyra e vetme per te udhehequr", jeni te mirepritur te shpalosni argumenta ne favor apo kunder kesaj shprehje. Gjithashtu, mund te diskutoni edhe rreth retorikes se Churchillit ne kete rast, si dhe rreth thenies tjeter: "Argumenti me i gjetur kunder demokracise eshte pese minuta bashkebisedim me votuesin e mesem."
> 
> Une mendoj se Churchill i ka thene keto shprehje i nxitur nga medyshja e formes (ose menyres) se qeverisjes demokratike. Nga njera ane, SHBA, vatra e demokracise, e ka konsideruar pareshtur demokracine si shpirtin e drejtimit te suksesshem te vendit, dhe zgjedhjet e lira e te ndershme si nje nga motoret kryesore te gjallerimit te ketij shpirti. Nga ana tjeter, Churchill shpalos mendimet e tij nisur edhe nga arsimimi i tij politik i pakompletuar, por edhe nga ngjitja thelle pas historise dhe tradites politike te Mbreterise se Bashkuar. Personalisht, nuk zoteroj nje perkufizim 'ndryshe' te Demokracise (me "D" te madhe), por jam i sigurt se nuk perputhem me theniet (mbase retorike, mbase eksplicite) te ish-kryeministrit britanik Churchill. 
> 
> (Vereni qe ne titullin e temes kam perdorur fjalen 'e rende' ne vend te asaj literale 'e keqe', per arsye gjuhesore dhe per te mos nenkuptuar ndonje karakteristike te paqene te demokracise. Edhe ju mund te veproni njelloj, nese e shihni te arsyeshme. 
> 
> Si ne cdo teme tjeter, pres te diskutoni paster dhe me argumenta, duke shmangur perdorimin e sarkazmes aty ku duhet perdorur retorika.)



Demokracia eshte forma me e keqe e qeverisjen per te vetmen arsye se nuk ka dale dicka tjeter qe ta zevendesoje, pra te jete me e mire se ajo. Bashkebisedimi me nje votues te mesem dhe kundershtia e tij, ka te beje me faktin se mediokrriteti di vetem te gjykoje mire, por jo te shpalose alternativa. Ironia e Churchill- it te madh ja atribuon demokracine popullit te thjeshte si armen me te mire kundra mediokrritetit, i cili e lufton pa mundur te gjeje alternativa. Njekohesisht ve gishtin ne plage dhe percakton se njerezit e mencur nuk i llogarit as populli e as mediokrriteti kur shpalosin alternativat e tyre, per te sjelle dicka ndryshe. Populli i thjeshte ndjehet mire me demokracine, sepse i duket sikur vleresohet, ndersa mediokrriteti lufton demokracine sepse i duket sikur i jepet popullit me shume se cduhet. Ne frazat e tij duket se tek te mencurit(e pamundur te ndryshojne dicka) fut edhe veten dhe me dhimbje pranon se nuk do tja di kush per ta dhe mendimet e tyre. Te zevendesosh demokracine e "rende" me nje forme tjeter(me te avancuar) do te thote qe boten ta drejtojne te mencurit  dhe mediokrrit te ngelen pa pune dhe populli te mos kete me ke te zihet per te drejtat e tij. Populli do sherr dhe per kete nuk ka me mire se mediokrrit, pasi te mencurit nuk kane nerva te kundershtojne injorancen dhe i hapin rruge luftareve jenicere te demokracise qe jane mediokrrit. Demokracia eshte lufta mes injorances dhe mediokrritetit  me qellim qe te mencurit te mund te mbijetojne per te mbajtur ne ekuliliber vetveten(aq pak sa jane) ne raport me ta.

----------


## EXODUS

...dhe ne qofte se kalohet nga aspekti formal (parimor, qe as qe ja vlen te harxhosh fryme, jo më....) ne skutat 'e erreta' mbi te cilat sinkronizohet e gjithe fasada e ketij mekanizmi te ashtuquajtur 'demokraci' prej ku 'ushqehen dinakeria...' une personalisht arrij ne perfundimin se kjo forme qeverisje eshte pjelle e se pares(totalitarizmit) dhe arritja e vetme e saj eshte 'heqja e vellos parimiste' ndryshe: venia ne tabllo e natyres se vertete njerezore qe fatkeqesisht ka permasa universale, prej ku buron e gjithe katrahura...

p.s shpresen s'e kam humbur jo, kam humbur durimin...akoma me keq!

----------


## Albo

> Nisur nga thenia e famshme e Sir Winston Churchill, "Demokracia eshte forma me e keqe e qeverisjes, por eshte menyra e vetme per te udhehequr", jeni te mirepritur te shpalosni argumenta ne favor apo kunder kesaj shprehje. Gjithashtu, mund te diskutoni edhe rreth retorikes se Churchillit ne kete rast, si dhe rreth thenies tjeter: "Argumenti me i gjetur kunder demokracise eshte pese minuta bashkebisedim me votuesin e mesem."


Ne fakt, keto thenie kane te bejne pak me demokracine dhe shume me personin qe i ka thene, kryeministrin anglez Churchill. Me pak fjale, Churchill po thotë se sistemi demokratik i qeverisjes së vendit u jep burrave të shtetit një pushtet të limituar si në forcë si në kohë. Zgjedhjet mbahen cdo 4 vjet dhe as ai mandati 4 vjecar nuk mund te quhet i sigurt pasi intrigat e opozitës për pushtet nuk pushojnë. Cfarë ndryshimi mund të presësh në kaq kohë të shkurtër dhe në këto kushte?!

Kurse pjesa e dytë e thënies së tij, se demokracia është mënyra e vetme për të udhëhequr, është kostatimi i realitetit për një politikan astut. Me pak fjalë, nëse do të udhëheqësh, duhet të dalësh e bësh fushatë e të fitosh besimin e shumicës së votuesve. Pasi në demokraci, pa këtë shumicë nuk udhëheq dot. 




> "Argumenti me i gjetur kunder demokracise eshte pese minuta bashkebisedim me votuesin e mesem."


Ky është këndvështrimi masonik/elitar i Churchill mbi mënyrën se si elita aristokrate duhet t'i diktojë popullit fatet e veta. Përsëri, ai shpreh pakenaqesine tij se si vota e tij ka po aq vlere sa vota e atij votuesit te mesem.

Citatet me siper, hedhin shume drite mbi Churchill si person dhe shume pak per demokracine.
Albo

----------


## Borix

> Te zevendesosh demokracine e "rende" me nje forme tjeter(me te avancuar) do te thote qe boten ta drejtojne te mencurit dhe mediokrrit te ngelen pa pune dhe populli te mos kete me ke te zihet per te drejtat e tij.


Lufta kunder mediokritetit eshte pika me e bukur e demokracise, prandaj jam dakord me ju. Por duhet te aludojme ne nje pike kryesore, te cilen e preka kalimthi ne postimin e pare: tradita politike e vendit te Churchill-it dhe arsimimi i tij politik. Duke patur parasysh kryevepren "Leviathan", besoj se Churchill ka patur pikerisht kete ne mendje: nevojen per nje Leviathan te demokracise, per zbehjen (por kurresesi shfarrosjen) e mediokritetit te pashmagshem neper shoqerite. Mendoj se ketu qendron retorika e tij teksa cileson "te keqe" formen e demokracise - ajo nuk mund te lejoje nje "qenie" absolute si Leviathani qe te drejtoje ne menyre sovrane, por mund te kthehet vete ne nje Leviathan, pjeserisht e pajisur me karakteristikat e lidhura. Ky eshte nje proces i ngadalte, per kete arsye eshte "i keq", ose "i rende".




> [...] nëse do të udhëheqësh, duhet të dalësh e bësh fushatë e të fitosh besimin e shumicës së votuesve. Pasi në demokraci, pa këtë shumicë nuk udhëheq dot.


Per kete arsye, Churchill shpreh lekundshem nje nga vecorite me te bukura dhe me percaktuese te demokracise. Si mundet qe nje vend si Britania e Madhe te perqafoje nje element kaq qesharak sa perqafimi i nje Lord-i me nje punetor ndertimi, le te themi? Kushdo qe te jete Lord-i, demokracia nuk ben dallime - per kete arsye une kam nje deshire te pashmangshme per ta konsideruar si nje Leviathan.

----------


## Lioness

Citimi i plote eshte ky:




> We accept in the fullest sense of the word the settled and persistent will of the people. All this idea of a group of supermen and super-planners, such as we see before us, playing the angel, as the French call it, and making the masses of the people do what they think is good for them, without any check or correction, is a violation of democracy. Many forms of Government have been tried, and will be tried in this world of sin and woe. *No one pretends that democracy is perfect or all-wise. Indeed, it has been said that democracy is the worst form of Government except all those other forms that have been tried from time to time; but there is the broad feeling in our country that the people should rule, continuously rule, and that public opinion, expressed by all constitutional means, should shape, guide, and control the actions of Ministers who are their servants and not their masters.*


Ky citim eshte marre nga nje fjalim i tij ne Parlament per nje debat ne lidhje me te drejtat e "House of Lords."  E drejta e trashegimit te postit te "Lords" u hoq ne 1911.  Dhe debati ne fjale ne 1947, ishte eleminimi me i metejshem i atyre "te drejtave".  Problemi qe shtron Churchill ne kete rast konkret eshte se Partia e Punes (Labor Party) donte qe te hiqte pengesat qe mund te beheshin nga "Lords" per aprovim te ligjeve per nje "qeveri/gov" me te zgjeruar.  Prandaj i referohet kesaj dukurie si "violation of demokraci" sepse nuk ka balance, kontroll i asnje lloji qe mund t'i behet manipulimeve te masave.  Sipas tij, "House of Lords" duhet te ishte permbi presioneve te elektoratit, qe ne nje menyre eshte rreth vicioz ne demokraci (shiko psh lobet ne US.)  
Nga ana tjeter, kush garanton qe "House of Lords" eshte "aristokracia" e mirefillte aristoteliane?

Eshte debat mjaft interesant, i trajtuar qe nga Aristoteli e me tej.  Une jam shprehur shpesh here qe jam e rrymes "elite/aristokraci."  (Por tjeter ceshtje kjo.) 
Ne fund te fundit, edhe US nuk eshte "demokraci" por "republike perfaqesuese."  Vete fenomeni i "electoral college" ishte nje mjet i krijuar nga "baballaret themelues" per te kontrolluar masat.  Demokracia, mireqenia e shoqerise shkon pertej "nje person/nje vote."

----------


## Borix

Shembulli specifik qe jep Lioness suporton faktin e papranueshmerise se fuqise se demokracise ne vende me tradita te tilla si Britania e Madhe, ne vecanti persa i perket aristokracise te stilit aristotelian. Ne te vertete, aristokracia ndikohet po aq negativisht/pozitivisht ose 'rende' nga demokracia, sa c'ndikohet nje punetor gjenitorial. Per kete arsye, eshte e domosdoshme te shpiken menyra per te kontrolluar masat e mbeshtjella nga demokracia, si per shembull themelimi i "electoral college" nga "founding fathers", sipas Lioness.

Nen kete drite, une tundohem ta karakterizoj demokracine si nje proces social 'te verber', ne kuptimin e metodave vepruese te proceseve sociale (dhe, pse jo, edhe atyre natyrore, si perzgjedhja natyrore). Kjo do te thote se, demokracia nuk vepron ne menyre selektive, por ne nje forme gradualisht kumulative, pa bere ndonje dallim social, te pakten ne parim.

Pikerisht ketij parimi i druhej Churchill, pohoj une, po aq sa i druhej George Washington nje revolucioni te tipit francez ne SHBA-ne e sapo lindur. Une mendoj se kjo frike nuk do te perbente nje argument te forte ne cilesimin e demorkacise si 'te keqe', vetem sepse nuk i pelqen nje shoqerie te parrahur nga ceshtje rishtare, si risite qe sjell demokracia pasi zevendeson nje sistem parimor rrenjesisht te ndryshem.

----------


## Albo

Kolegji elektoral ne Amerike nuk eshte krijuar per te "kontrolluar masat" por per te balancuar voten e shtetasve amerikane ne nje shtet federal qe perbehet nga shtete te medhenj e te vegjel. Vota e atyre 12 milion banoreve qe mund te jetojne ne nje qytet si NYC do te mbarte me shume peshe se vota e nje shteti te vogel si Nevada apo New Hampshire. Ne kete menyre, perfaqesimi ne kongres e senat me nje numer eshte me i ndershem pasi behet ne nivelin federal dhe jo ne nivelin lokal shteteror.

Ndryshimi i demokracise amerikane me demokracite e tjera ne bote eshte se ne menyre qe te zgjidhesh president i ketij vendi duhet te marresh mbeshtetjen e shumices se shteteve amerikane, jo thjeshte numrin me te madh te votave. Sic qelloi ne vitin 2001, Bush fitoi mandatin e presidentit te Amerikes pasi kish fituar me shume pike ne kolegjin elektoral se kundershtari i tij Gore, i cili arriti te marri me shume vota ne total ne gjithe Ameriken se Bush.

Persa i perket "kontrollit te masave" qe eshte nje kendveshtrim ideologjik dhe jo demokratik,  ai eshte qe ne gjeneze i gabuar per nje arsye te thjeshte: te gjithe ata njerez qe zgjedhin te votojne, kane zgjedhur me pare te heqin dore nga forca e plumbi, si alternativa e dhunshme e zgjidhjes se mosmareveshjeve. Dhe kjo eshte nje themel te cdo demokracie dhe cdo shoqerie demokratike, pavaresisht nga forma e regjimit apo niveli i emancipimit.

Emancipimi i cdo shoqerie eshte menyra se si garanton shendetin e nje demokracie jo vetem nga injoranca e rruges por edhe nga diskriminimi elitar.

Albo

----------


## Lioness

> Persa i perket "kontrollit te masave" qe eshte nje kendveshtrim ideologjik dhe jo demokratik,  ai eshte qe ne gjeneze i gabuar per nje arsye te thjeshte: te gjithe ata njerez qe zgjedhin te votojne, kane zgjedhur me pare te heqin dore nga forca e plumbi, si alternativa e dhunshme e zgjidhjes se mosmareveshjeve. Dhe kjo eshte nje themel te cdo demokracie dhe cdo shoqerie demokratike, pavaresisht nga forma e regjimit apo niveli i emancipimit.
> Emancipimi i cdo shoqerie eshte menyra se si garanton shendetin e nje demokracie jo vetem nga injoranca e rruges por edhe nga diskriminimi elitar.
> Albo


Ti mund ta analizosh si te duash Albo, ama baballaret themelues e kishin mjaft te qarte se cfare po krijonin.
Kur nje grua pyeti Benjamin Franklin pas 4 muajsh pune (per kushtetuten) se cfare qeverie krijuan, ai u pergjigj: "A republic mam, if you can keep it."

Disa citime ne lidhje me kete ceshtje nga baballaret themelues:

James Madison: _"Democracies have ever been spectacles of turbulence and contention; have ever been found incompatible with personal security or the rights of property; and have, in general, been as short in their lives as they have been violent in their deaths."_ 

John Adams: _"Remember, democracy never lasts long. It soon wastes, exhausts, and murders itself. There never was a democracy yet that did not commit suicide."_ 

Benjamin Rush: _"a simple democracy is one of the greatest of evils."_ 

John Quincy Adams: _"The experience of all former ages had shown that of all human governments, democracy was the most unstable, fluctuating and short-lived."_ 

Fisher Ames: _"A democracy is a volcano which conceals the fiery materials of its own destruction. These will produce an eruption and carry desolation in their way. The known propensity of a democracy is to licentiousness which the ambitious call, and the ignorant believe to be liberty! "_

etj, etj, etj.  

Emancipimi i cdo shoqerie patjeter qe krijon kushte te mira per cdo sistem republikan/demokratik, por asnje shoqeri deri me sot nuk e ka ate lloj emancipimi.  Te degjoje dje ne radio/televizor intervistat me individe ne rruge se cfare eshte 4 Korriku, te ikte mendja e kokes  :pa dhembe: .  Dhe nuk ishin te kazmes e te lopates te intervistuarit.  Nje nga pergjigjet me interesante ishte nga nje mesuese lool.  
Gjithesesi edhe te jete shoqeria e "emancipuar" perseri nuk evitohet tirania e maxhorances, apo te tjera probleme qe vijne nga demokracia e drejteperdrejte, qe nje nga baballaret themelues e quajti *"mobocracy"* .

----------


## EXODUS

Churchill (analitikisht): ...shperndarja e pushtetit; 'kuazi' katastrofike! Alternativa nuk tolerohet. --> Pasojat e pashmangshme, por edhe te nevojshme...rrugedalje tjeter s'ka. 

Moderim, moderim, moderim...

----------


## Borix

> Moderim, moderim, moderim...


Jam dakord. Prandaj, kerkoj ta zgjeroj disi kete aludim.

Ne pergjithesi, kur nje teori bie ne duart e nje shoqerie te nje shkalle te paracaktuar te zhvilluari, elita perkatese shoqerore mundohet e para t'ia absorboje parimet. Arsyet per kete variojne qe nga frika deri tek kontrolli mbi pjesen tjeter te shoqerise. Por, ne rastin e Teorise Moderne te Demokracise keto parime nuk mund te qendrojne te mbeshtjella ne nje guacke, sepse vete mekanizmi funksional i teorise ne fjale nuk e lejon nje gje te tille. 

Atehere, pyetja qe duhet shtruar del nga shprehjet aforistike te dhena nga Lioness me lart: "A ekziston nje sistem i mirefillte demokracie ne shoqerite e mbare botes?" Kjo pyetje, per te cilen mundet edhe te diskutojme ne vazhdim, po te rrihet gjere e gjate na shpie tek "shqetesimi" i Churchill - cilesimi i demokracise si 'te keqe'. Ne fakt, une mendoj se Churchill nuk kishte parasysh teorine ne vetvete, por zbatimin aktual te asaj teorie (jo vetem ne shoqerine angleze).

----------


## JONAIDER

te mendosh per demokracine si sistemi me i mire,nuk eshte ndonje gje e re,aq me teper qe ne shume vende ka rezultuar si sistemi me i mire.por e theksoj,jo me i miri.E pranoj qe Borix ka te drejte ne ato qe shkruan,por duhet marre parasysh, se po te flasim konkretisht per ne Shqiperi, nuk eshte faji i sistemit perse gjerat nuk funksionojne ,po i njerezve.
Zakonisht duhet te punohet me rritjen e pergjegjesise personale te njerezve qe merren me politike, pasi un nuk mendoj se duhet ti quaj politikane,,te jesh politikan ska asgje te ngjashme me te vepruarit e tyre. Po e le me kaq kesaj rradhe po kjo sdo te thote qe sdo ti kthehem me vone . Shpresoj ti kuptoni ose mirkuptoni mendimet e mija.

----------


## Albo

> Ti mund ta analizosh si te duash Albo, ama baballaret themelues e kishin mjaft te qarte se cfare po krijonin.


Eshte njesoj si prinderit e tu apo te mi te dilnin diten qe ne lindem e te thoshin: ne e dime shume mire se cfare po sjellim ne jete! Ne fakt ata nuk dinin asgje, ashtu sic nuk dinin asgje baballaret e Amerikes se si Kushtetuta amerikane do te merrte nje jete te veten e do te ecte me kembet e veta ne kohe. 

Sikur ata burra te nderuar qe ti ze ne goje do te vizitonin sot Ameriken duke udhetuar ne kohe, ata nuk do ta njihnin krijesen e tyre ashtu si prindi nuk arrin ta njohi femijen e vet kur femija arrin moshen madhore. Me pak fjale dua te them se eshte i rendesishem te njihet kendveshtrimi i baballareve, por eshte me i rendesishem te njihet vete jeta e demokracise amerikane ne kohe.




> Atehere, pyetja qe duhet shtruar del nga shprehjet aforistike te dhena nga Lioness me lart: "A ekziston nje sistem i mirefillte demokracie ne shoqerite e mbare botes?"


Ne rezimin e Murit te Berlinit dhe me kapitullimin e Bashkimit Sovjetik, shume filozofe marksiste-leliniste bene te njejten pyetje retorike: "A ekziston nje popull qe udhehiqet nga idealet e pasterta komuniste?" Kjo ishte nje pyetje retorike e bere ne forme deshperimi, nga njerez te brumosur me ideologjine komuniste qe e kishin te veshtire te pranonin realitetin, qe ideologjia komuniste ne ato 80 vjetet qe u aplikua ne gjysmen e botes pati pasoja katastrofike. Kjo ishte menyra e tyre per te bere nje dallim midis IDEOLOGJISE dhe REGJIMEVE te ngritura mbi kete ideologji.

E bera kete paralelizim per te ilustruar mendimin tim, qe pyetja qe ti ke shtruar, eshte nje pyetje ideologjike qe mund te kete vlere vetem ne aspektin filozofik, por jo ne aspektin shoqeror. Njerezit nuk kane nevoje per nje sistem qeverisje perfekt, ata kane nevoje per nje sistem qeverisje qe i respekton lirite dhe te drejtat e tyre themelore si njerezor, dhe nje sistem qe i ka rezistuar kohes.

Prandaj ne bote sot gjen plot forma te ndryshme regjimesh demokratike qe i pershtaten rethanave dhe shoqerive. Kjo nuk do te thote se njeri sistem eshte me i mire se tjetri, kjo do te thote se cdo popull ka planimetrine e vete te ndertimit te shoqerise demokratike.

Albo

----------


## dardajan

Demokracia e te pareve tane

Ne  vitet  90  shoqeria  Shqiptare  e  diktuar  nga  situata  te  favorshme te  jashte  dhe  te  brendshme  u hap  drejt  nje shoqerie  te  re  pluraliste  shum partiake .
Ne  ate  kohe militoja per  ardhjen e  demokracise  ne  nje nga  partite e  opozites  por  njekohesisht bera  perpjekje me  intelektuale dhe  studente te  tjere  per  te  kthyer kursin  e  nje  partie  tjeter,  drejt  nje lloj    demokracie  te  ndryshme  nga  pluralizmi  politik shum partiak i  huauzuar nga  perendimi  por  pa  sukses  per disa  arsye qe sdua  ti  permend.
Qe  ne ate  kohe  kam  qene  i  mendimit se  populli  yne  nuk  ka asnje  lloj  trashegimie  kulturore  ne  kete  dretjtim dhe  do  jete  shume e  veshtire derisa  ky  lloj  pluralizmi  te  funksionoje sic  duhet.
Prandaj  mendoja, e  mendoj ,  qe do  ishte  me  mire te  vazhdonim  traditat  tona  demokratike  qe  bene  te  mundur  ruajtjen e  gjuhes, tokes,familjes dhe vete  shqiperine  deri  ne  ditet  e  sotme.Vetem  kjo  lloj  lirie  dhe  demokracie  beri  te  mundur egzistencen  dhe  mos asimilimin apo zhdukjen nga  harta  si  shum  popuj te  tjere.
Deshira  per  te  qene  i  lire dhe  per  ta  shprehur  mendimin e  tij  ne  mes  te  burrave  ka  qene  dhe  mund  te  jete  akoma  virtyti  me  i  larte  i  cdo  Shqiptari,  por  fatkeqesisht  kjo  liri dhe  ky  shpirt u shtyp  egersisht  nga  vitet  1940 e  deri  ne ditet e  sotme qe  po  shkruajme  keto dy  rrjeshta.
Liria  dhe  te  drejtat  fillojne  tek  shpia familja   jote, imja dhe cdo  njerit  prej  nesh ,kjo  eshte  qeliza  e  shoqerise sa  me  e shendoshe dhe e  lire  te  jete  kjo  qelize, aq  me e  shendoshe  dhe  e lire do  jete  gjith  shoqeria. Cdo  njeri  prej  nesh organizon  familjen e tij  nga  na  ekonomike , kulturore,dhe  nga  ana  e  perspektives ,por  meqense kjo  familje  nuk  gjendet e  vetme   ne  pyll,  eshte  e detyruar te  krijoje  marredhenie, ekonomike, kulturore, dhe  perspektive  me  familjet e tjera qe  perbejne ate  pjese  toke qe  mund  te  jete  nje  fshat  nje  qytet, kryeqytet apo shtet.Nga  bisedimet  me  njeri  tjeterin  do  percaktojne  disa  rregulla apo  ligje per  nje  jetese normale  dhe  pa  cenuar  njeri  tjerin  ne  te gjitha  drejtimet.  Keshtu  qe  duam  apo  nuk  duam ne  lindi  nje  qelize  tjeter  me  e  madhe qe  bashkon ato  me  te  voglat per  te  zgjidhur  problemet e  perbashketa e  pse  jo edhe  te  qelizave me  te  vogla,  Ky  bashkim  u  quajt  kuvend  i  fshatit  ku  cdo  familje  conte antarin  me  te  vjeter  dhe  me  te  ditur  per  te   shtruar  problemet e  veta  dhe  per  te  degjuar  ato  te  tjerve dhe  te  gjith  se  bashku ne  base  te  atyre  ligjeve  qe  kishin  vendosur u  jepnin  rrugezgjidhje   problemeve te ndryshme.Ne  keto  kuvende  fjala e  burrit  kishte  peshe dhe  votimi  nuk  ishte  i  fshehte perkundrazi ai  qe  nuk  ishte  dakort  jepte edhe  arsyet e tija per  kete vendim. Gjithashtu  ky  kuvend  zgjidhte nje  apo  disa  perfaqsues per te  mbrojtur  interesat  e  tyre me  gjere.
Megjithate kishte  probleme qe  i  kalonin  kufijte e  territorit ku  ata  banonin  si  nga  ana  ekonomike, kulturore,dhe  perspektives  se  jeteses  prandaj  lindi si domosdoshmeri nje  tjeter  kuvend , qe  u  quajt  kuvendi  krahinor , qe  mund  te  themi se  mori  pak  a  shume  permasat e  nje  mini  shteti  me  disa  ligje  ekonomike ,kulturore, dhe  jetese te  barabarte.Ku edhe  ketu kishte nje apo disa  perfaqsues  te  cilet  do  mbronin  interesat e  gjith  krahines ne  debate  te  ndryshme.
Dhe  ai  qe  bashkoi  per  here  te  pare  keto  krahina  ishte  Gjergj  Kastriot  Skenderbeu  i  cili  u  zgjodh kryetari  i  tyre  duke  formuar edhe  shtetin e  pare Shqiptar.
Me  kalimin e  viteve  keto  ligje  u  modifikuan  dhe  ju  pershtaten  rrethanave dhe  kohes  por  kure  nuk  u  harruan deri ne  vitin  1940  ku u zevendesuan me  teorine  M-L te komunzmit.E  njejta  gje  edhe  ne  vitet  90  ne  vend  qe  te  ktheheshim ne  origjinen  tone,  dhe  ta  modifikonim  ate  sipas  rrethanave dhe  kohes  qe  jetonim e  shkaterruam  fare  deri  tek  qeliza , ku  edhe  sistemi  komunist  nuk  kishte  ariitur .E  ndame  kete  qelize ne
(demokrat,socialist,komunist,zogist,mysliman,katol  ik,ortodoks,)dhe  me  keq  akomane (fondamentalist,vehabist,budist,jehovaist,bahaist,  )e  ku  di  un  car  lloj  lloj  teorish boterore, por  vetem  Shqiptar nuk  e  beme.
Dhe  rrjedhimisht  brenda  nje  qelize  nuk  mund  te  rrine te  gjitha  se  bashku dhe do  shpertheje , keshtu  qe  sot  vjelim  ato  qe  kemi  mbjelle  nder  vite.
Prandaj  para  se  te  thoni  se c'far  ka  thene  Curcilli  thoni  ate  se  c'far   ju  ka  masuar  dhe  ju  ka  thene  babai  juaj  per  demokracine  dhe  per  Shqiperine.

Babai  im  me  ka  then  se do  vije  nje  dite  kur  do  dale  nje  burre  shume  i  forte  si  Skenderbeu  dhe  vetem  ateher  Shqiperia  do  shpetoje nga  hajdutet  dhe kriminelet  e  ketij  populli.
Kete  ma  ka  then rreth  30  vjet  me  pare  kur  une  isha  ende  femije,  dhe  tani  megjithse  i  moshuar e  i semure , e  ngacmova duke   i  then  hemooo  kur  do  vije  ai  Skenderbeu  jot ,  kur  te  ktheheni  ju  nga mergimi  mu  pergjigj...........do  te  doja  t'ja  realizoja  deshiren  sa  eshte  gjalle.

----------


## Lioness

Albo,

Disa gjera baballaret e baballereve i dinin.  Disa gjera nuk ndryshojne, mbeten konstante, vetem nqs ka nje ndryshim fondamental sistemik.  Pra filozofikisht Thucididi i shek te 5 b.c, studiohet paralelisht me Hobes, Makiavelin, apo Mersheimer te diteve tona.  I perkasin nje rryme (ndryshimet midis tyre jane referencat te koheve perkatse, por mendimi filozofik mbetet i njejte.)  
Pra, baballaret themelues kishin skepticizem ndaj demokracise, sepse demokracia (ne kuptimin e pushtetit te drejteperdrejte) pavaresisht nga koha con ne te njejtin rezultat.  Shkurt, Demokracia vrau Sokratin (me nje gjyq nje-ditor.)  Shembulli eshte "i shkurter" por jo i shkurter.    
Prandaj ata baballare donin republike.  Dhe Republika, me ndryshime te vogla te pershtatjes, apo te evolucionit te koheve, ka mbetur fondamentalisht e njejte.

----------


## Borix

Per te dale nga personalizimi i diskutimeve, po parashtroj nje ceshtje te lidhur me c'ka thame me siper. 

Le ta konsiderojme demokracine si nje proces te formuar nga vetite e saj, pa perjashtuar efektin 'kohe', i cili ndihmon ne evoluimin e ketij procesi. Natyrshem lind pyetja: "A mendoni se ky proces eshte 'i verber', ne kuptimin se mekanizmat e ketij procesi do ta automatizonin rregullsine e demokracise ne nje shoqeri te caktuar, ku kontrolli i elites drejtuese do te kufizohej nga ky automatizim?" Pra, nese procesi ne fjale eshte i verber dhe vepron me kufizime te nevojshme mbi shoqerine, a nuk do te ishin te vlefshme keto kufizime mbi te gjithe elitat e shoqerise, pefshire edhe stratat e ndryshme?

Mendimi im nuk ndryshon nga c'ka kam shprehur me lart: Nese demokracia konsiderohet si nje Leviathan, apo nje proces i plotfuqishem dhe i verber, atehere elita drejtuese dhe shoqeria perkatese mund ta konsiderojne kete proces si te rende, apo te keq, sa i perket fuqive te tyre kundrejt ecurise ne kohe te ketij procesi.

----------


## adidu

> Per te dale nga personalizimi i diskutimeve, po parashtroj nje ceshtje te lidhur me c'ka thame me siper. 
> 
> Le ta konsiderojme demokracine si nje proces te formuar nga vetite e saj, pa perjashtuar efektin 'kohe', i cili ndihmon ne evoluimin e ketij procesi. Natyrshem lind pyetja: "A mendoni se ky proces eshte 'i verber', ne kuptimin se mekanizmat e ketij procesi do ta automatizonin rregullsine e demokracise ne nje shoqeri te caktuar, ku kontrolli i elites drejtuese do te kufizohej nga ky automatizim?" Pra, nese procesi ne fjale eshte i verber dhe vepron me kufizime te nevojshme mbi shoqerine, a nuk do te ishin te vlefshme keto kufizime mbi te gjithe elitat e shoqerise, pefshire edhe stratat e ndryshme?
> 
> Mendimi im nuk ndryshon nga c'ka kam shprehur me lart: Nese demokracia konsiderohet si nje Leviathan, apo nje proces i plotfuqishem dhe i verber, atehere elita drejtuese dhe shoqeria perkatese mund ta konsiderojne kete proces si te rende, apo te keq, sa i perket fuqive te tyre kundrejt ecurise ne kohe te ketij procesi.
> 
> (Ju lutem evitojini fjalimet shumengjyrshe te tipit 'Mendoj se kjo eshte filozofike'.)


Borix!Ke nje sinteze mendimi qe te detyron ne menyre te pavetedijshme ta ndjekesh dhe ta vazhdosh me tej. Pra mar "guximin" ta vazhdoj me tej sintezen tende, jo si qellim ne vetvete per ta kundershtuar, sic ndodh rendom, por per ta pasuruar me aq sa mendoj qe do ta kem aftesine ta bej nje gje te tille. 
Mendoj se nocioni i demokracise, ne aspektin e shtrirjes kohore evoluese eshte e plotefuqishme dhe ne nje proces progresi te vazhdueshem, por jo e verber. Gjate fazave te caktuara te zhvillimit, ka momente qe e kapllon verberia dhe ky eshte pikerisht casti qe pjesa elitare nuk e kontrollon dot dhe e quan te "rende". Me pjese elitare kam parasysh, si njerezit e mencur dhe si njerezit mediokerr, qe per hir te artit te tyre te dukjes(nepermjet manipulacioneve) arrijne te hyjne ne elite dhe jo vetem kaq, por edhe ta dominojne ate. Pikerisht elita e dominuar ne nje cast te zhvillimit te demokracise nga mediokrriteti,krijon premisat e reagimit te kundert qe eshte masa e gjere, duke i krijuar nje verberi momentale demokracise. Verberia momentale i detyron te mencurit ta quajne te "rende" demokracine dhe terhiqen. Gjithashtu edhe mediokrrit per arsyet e tyre abuzuese e quajne te "rende" dhe per te dominuar masat e gjera gjejne zgjidhjen e thjeshte diktaturen, te cilen e shohin si "ilaci" me i mire per t'ju inponuar verberise se castit te demokracise. Verberia e castit e demokracise, sjell diktaturen. Diktatura i sjell syte(shikimin) demokracise dhe e rifut ne procesin normal te progresit, qe do te thote shembje e diktatures dhe rivleresim i elites se mencur te terhequr "menjane". Ne kete menyre, here me caste verberie dhe here me caste shikueshmerie maksimale prej shqiponje demokracia ecen ne rrugen e evolimit.
Nuk e di sa i qarte isha ne keto qe shkrova me nje fryme dhe shpejt e shpejt si me erdhen.
respekte

----------


## Albo

> Le ta konsiderojme demokracine si nje proces te formuar nga vetite e saj, pa perjashtuar efektin 'kohe', i cili ndihmon ne evoluimin e ketij procesi.


Demokracia nuk eshte nje proces, as nje krijese e gjalle. E vetmia gjallese ne demokraci jane njerezit e lire dhe aspirata e tyre per liri dhe drejtesi shoqerore, prej se ciles merr pikenisjen edhe demokracia. Procesi i vetem eshte procesi i emancipimit te shoqerise me principet demokratike. Koha qe i duhet nje shoqerie per te kuptuar, vleresuar, mbrojtur dhe misheruar te gjitha principet demokratike qe jane kolonat e gurta te cdo regjimi demokratik ne bote i cili mund te ndryshoje ne forme, por jo ne themel.

Eshte e lehte per nje shqiptar te marri nje cope leter ne dore, te zgjedhi me laps emrin e nje kandidati ne nje dhome te fshehte dhe ta hedhi ne kutine e mbyllur ne mes te dhomes. Por nuk eshte aq e lehte per nje shqiptar te kuptoje se pse eshte e rendesishme te votosh, si duhet te perzgjedh kandidatin apo partine politike qe do te me perfaqesoje, cilat jane interesat e mia apo te vendit qe do te percaktojne keto zgjedhje, dhe cili eshte raporti i votes sime me voten e mbare elektoratit.




> Nese demokracia konsiderohet si nje Leviathan, apo nje proces i plotfuqishem dhe i verber, atehere elita drejtuese dhe shoqeria perkatese mund ta konsiderojne kete proces si te rende, apo te keq, sa i perket fuqive te tyre kundrejt ecurise ne kohe te ketij procesi.


Ajo qe ti ke formuluar me lart, bile vete theniet e Churchill nuk kane te bejne fare me demokracine por kane bejne plotesisht me kendveshtrimin elitar te "Lord" Churchill. Dhe ajo qe ti e disa me lart quajne "elite" e ka emrin perpjekja e grupeve apo njerezve te caktuar per te akumuluar pushtetin demokratik te njerezve te thjeshte dhe per ta perdorur ate per qellimet e veta, qofshin keto per te kenaqur etjen personale per pushtet apo venien ne jete te nje agjende te caktuar nga nje grup i caktuar.

Sa me e emancipuar eshte shoqeria, aq me te veshtire e kane keto grupe te caktuara interesash qe te rrembejne pushtetin per qellimet e tyre. Te njejten pershtypje mora kur lexova kujtimet e Eqrem Bej Vlores, i cili perjetoi si shkelqimin si edhe renimin e familjeve te bejlereve shqiptare. Ne te njejten fryme i drejtohet edhe ai borgjezise shqiptare apo "intelektualeve reaksionare".

Ashtu si "elita" tregon me gisht nga shtresat e uleta te shoqerise pasi kjo eshte menyra se si ata mundohen te ruajne pushtetin e tyre, ashtu dhe ato shtresat e uleta te shoqerise tregojne me gisht nga "elita" jo sepse priren nga drejtesia shoqerore por se kane lakmi pushtetin e elites.

Elitizmi per mua eshte shkalla me e larte e korruptimit te lirise demokratike si ne nivelin personal edhe ne ate shoqeror. Dhe shembuj te tille kemi plot edhe nga historia shqiptare, mjafton te kujtosh Fan Nolin dhe Faik Konicen.

Albo

----------


## adidu

Albo! E ke "banalizuar" ne menyren me sofiste te mundshme(natyrisht kjo tregon bagazh intelektual), kete teme te hapur nga borix. Madje ke bere nje lidhje te admirueshme te sofizmit me nihilizmin. Kaq mjafton besoj dhe nuk po rri ta analizoj pse, pasi ti je i qarte vete( e ke bere me koshience te plote) dhe mbi te gjitha nuk dua te hap nje debat me ty, sepse e di qe do te devijojme nga tema dhe per me teper nuk dua te hy ne qerthullin e sofizmo - nihilizmit tend.

----------


## JestersWorld

Une nuk kuptoj se ku qendron ketu nevoja per diskutim. Qe demokracia esht enje nga format me te renda te qeverisjes eshte fakt, pasi te duhet te ndeshesh gjithmone me grupe te ndryshme interesash, te drejtat e tyre etj etj etj.

Monarkia apo Diktatura nuk ka bezdi te tilla. Nese nje Monarku te gjithpushtetshem i shkrepet te beje cudira per njerzit ai mund ti beje. Kjo ama ve si kusht qe ai njeri qe ka pushtetin te punoje ne interes te popullit dhe jo ne interes te tij personal.

Shprehja e Churchill nuk eshte aspak e re, sepse eshte thene qe nga Julius Caesar. 

Ne nje monarki absolutiste nuk ekziston korrupsioni per sa kohe kohe qe ai qe ka fuqine nuk eshte i korruptuar. Po ashtu ne diktature.

Po te keni pare zhvillimin e jashtezakonshem te Gjermanise ne periudhen para luftes se dyte boterore, por nen diktaturen e Hitlerit behet e qarte se diktatura e udhehequr ne rrugen e duhur eshte shume here me efikase se Demokracia.

Prandja dhe ne rast lufte ... ka ligje lufte. Pra hiqen te drejtat demokratike te individeve. Pasi nje lufte ( ne te cilen duhen vendime te shpejta dhe nganjehere dhe radikale ) nuk mund te perballohet me miliona diskutime te nevojshme ne demokraci.

----------

